# Soldier from Canadian Forces Base Borden dies in two-vehicle collision



## Eye In The Sky (28 Nov 2015)

Article Link

ANGUS, Ont. - A Canadian soldier has died in a two-vehicle collision southwest of Barrie, Ont.

Ontario Provincial Police say Master Cpl. David Anderson was pronounced dead at the scene of the accident that occurred in the community of Angus on Friday afternoon.

Police say a pickup truck went through a stop sign and struck an eastbound SUV.

The 45-year-old soldier was stationed at CFB Borden.

The driver of the pickup truck was taken to a local hospital but later released.

Police say charges are pending against the driver.
----------------------------------------------------------

RIP MCpl Anderson; thoughts go out to family, friends of his.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> RIP MCpl Anderson; thoughts go out to family, friends of his.


Same


----------

